# .:Eucocode Tuning:. New Product Release, MQB Torque Arm insert SALE! *FREE SECOND INSERT FOR A LIMITED TIME*



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*EuroCode Engine Mount Insert, Polyurethane, MQB Chassis*

Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!​











*Not sure what mount to buy? Have no fear! For a limited time, the team at Eurocode is going to give you both the street and race version of the mount (insert only, no additional hardware) for one low price. This will allow you to try out both versions and decide which is best for you. For those who know what mount they want to go for, they are on sale for 15% off of our already low retail pricing of $34.99.*

Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!​
The OEM engine mounts on your Volkswagen/Audi are constructed from soft rubber with extra space to allow movement. This design does not take into account spirited driving and is not capable of limiting engine movement on your Volkswagen/Audi vehicles with increased horsepower. To help decrease engine movement EuroCode has designed and tested a polyurethane insert that easily installs in place of the factory rubber mount. The EuroCode engine mount was specifically designed to decrease drivetrain movement while having the least amount of vibration at idle of any aftermarket insert we have tested/installed at our facility. This is specific to the *Red* (sport series) insert and not the *Black* (race series) insert.

Once you easily install the mount, drivetrain movement is drastically reduced and you will experience smoother shifts and less engine movement. Unlike other mounts currently available the EuroCode mount features an integrated spacer to properly fill the void in the center of the OEM mount. The integrated spacer allows for an easy installation and insures the spacer is correctly aligned to the OEM mount.

The EuroCode mount is a simple installation that can be performed in a matter of minutes requiring no modification to the factory mount.

Sport (*Red*): Street version, softer polyurethane compound, to preserve OEM drivability and comfort with very minimal vibration experienced, while providing sufficient Engine support during hard acceleration and shifting on the street and canyons.

Race (*Black)*: Race version, harder polyurethane compound, designed to provide optimum engine support and drivetrain geometry, creating better traction and reducing wheel hop for the track or the drag strip. 

Hardware will include an Aircraft Aluminum spacer, a Stainless Steel Retaining washer and a Class 10.9 Hex Bolt.

Although we are not first to the market with an engine mount insert for the MQB Chassis, our engineers spent a great deal of time, perfecting the design and the durometer of the finished product. This took over 12 revisions and 8,000 total miles of road testing of the various inserts we developed. The end result is a street mount that offers a great deal of performance, with minimal increase in NVH. The race mounts were spec'd to provide the ultimate in traction, while still remaining streetable for most enthusiasts.​
Application:

VW MQB MK7 Golf, Gti, Golf R

Audi MQB 8V A3, S3

*Not sure what mount to buy? Have no fear! For a limited time, the team at Eurocode is going to give you both the street and race version of the mount (insert) for one low price. This will allow you to try out both versions and decide which is best for you. For those who know what mount they want to go for, they are on sale for 15% off of our already low retail pricing of $34.99.*

Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!​
Product Images















































Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!
Click Here to Order!!!!​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> bump


Anyone pick one of these up or posted up a personal review?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Also links don't work anymore, on the site shows no products for the Mk3 TTS


----------

